# Has anyone else had problems with the stock portafilter?



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I find myself hating the portafilter that comes with the machine. The weird downwards handle makes it harder to tamp, and even to get in the machine... but this isn't my main problem. The thing drips EVERYWHERE. Even if its been locked into the machine for an hour, you'll take it out and it will still drip everywhere. My portafilter retains around 10ml of liquid in the base which is extremely infuriating.

Am I alone with this?


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine does the same, tends to dribble out water over the bench when heading for the grinder. Have to remember to jer jer jiggle it over the drip tray before moving it. Not a big problem really, more of an annoyance. There's just so much space below the basket seemingly? That's with a 15g VST in it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the valve in the E61 head weeping/leaking very slightly and the water is held by the vacuum in the PF untill you release it from the head ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What machine do you have?


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> What machine do you have?


Duetto 3. Bought around a month ago.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Is the valve in the E61 head weeping/leaking very slightly and the water is held by the vacuum in the PF untill you release it from the head ?


Definitely no issues with the machine. It does the same thing if you just fill it with water from the tap.

I'll clean out the remainders of the coffee after pulling a shot, shake it around a bit to get some water our then put it back on the counter. Go back an hour later and there will be a puddle on the countertop.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Misunderstanding I thought you meant it filled while stood in M/ch.

Because the holes in the basket are so small it could be the capillarity holding the water until it is tilted at rest on the counter then draining down,try wiping with a micro fibre towel after cleaning out !!!


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Misunderstanding I thought you meant it filled while stood in M/ch.
> 
> Because the holes in the basket are so small it could be the capillarity holding the water until it is tilted at rest on the counter then draining down,try wiping with a micro fibre towel after cleaning out !!!


I do most of the time. It seems to be coming from the underside of the basket though


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

RagingMammoth said:


> I do most of the time. It seems to be coming from the underside of the basket though


Rain drop effect??


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Nuova Ricambi portafilters retain a little bit it seems. Using a naked fixes that.

I get the same after flushing the group, although a quick flick side to side sorts it before presenting to the grinder.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Sage portafilter, whilst not having an angled handle also exhibits the same behaviour, it doesn't seem to matter how well I dry the basket it's almost like there is condensation building up.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> The Nuova Ricambi portafilters retain a little bit it seems. Using a naked fixes that.
> 
> I get the same after flushing the group, although a quick flick side to side sorts it before presenting to the grinder.


Had no problems with my Rocket bottomless. Unfortunately I cannot regulate my tamping pressure so I have to use a tamp mat with a spouted.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

RagingMammoth said:


> Definitely no issues with the machine. It does the same thing if you just fill it with water from the tap.
> 
> I'll clean out the remainders of the coffee after pulling a shot, shake it around a bit to get some water our then put it back on the counter. Go back an hour later and there will be a puddle on the countertop.


I'll explain what I do...(with any machine, Duetto R58m Verona, Vesuvius)

1. Pull shot, If pulling another, knock out puck, wipe finger round, get last grounds, ensure spounts not dripping coffee Refill

2. Last shot of sequence, put portafilter into little tupperware tray thingy for 15s, knock out puck..the 15s wit makes it that bit drier

3. Rinse and clean portafilter, fresh water/finger

4 Roll across the horizontal plane to get water out of spouts, or invert and old for 5 second, shake

6 clean group

7. Portafilter back into machine (empty)

7, when time for next shot, remove dry if not dry, but it never drips anything

I never leave the old puck in the portafilter (many filthy bstds do)

I never leave it on the counter empty for an hour then come back and lock it in group and pull a shot (unless forget, then I let it warm in the group for 20m)

So what an earth are you guys doing to get the dripping.....the only time mine really annoys me is just after the shot when it will drip coffee when I remove it, but I put it straight into an old tupperware tray I use for that and for cleaning the group after the shot. I should add that this leaves it with the handle side slightly elevated and it's just enough for the coffee to exit the spouts....the main reason though is the to allow the puck to shrink and dry so it knocks out really easy, then little or no coffee drip.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I do the same with the Verona.

Clean basket out straight away, but does hold a little clean water but that soon drips away when I place it back into the group head.

DavecUK, that's a mighty fine looking machine. Is that mine???

I don't have the heavier PFs, don't suppose you retained any?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Dave, even if I actually remove the basket from the portafilter clean and dry both, including shaking the portafilter to get rid of any retained water, I can come back 30-40 minutes later and there are beads of moisture in the basket.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Dave, even if I actually remove the basket from the portafilter clean and dry both, including shaking the portafilter to get rid of any retained water, I can come back 30-40 minutes later and there are beads of moisture in the basket.


Ye, no problem though, that's what my Barista Towel (tea towel actually) cos they're cheaper is for....but beads in the basket are often from a small amount of moisture in the bottom, I would not think you get any drips?

Yes Jason that is a photo of your machine, but with my portafilters, cos I don't like to use the customers portafilters when I review a machine (only for fit and photography, then I go back to my favourite portafilters and baskets. I got all sorts including VST competition ones and a few types of those. Can't remember what basket is in the double, except that I like it. Treat yourself to a set, you will love them...and you saved enough money to more than afford em.









I also have quite a lot of Portafilters, again I lose track a bit....my favourites though are those metal end ones at the moment.....in fact I can't even remember if the my Prototype Vesuvius came with any portafilters....don't think it did...but of course I'm using old faithful on the vesuvius as well. My favourite bottomless funny enough is an old cut down Izzo one I must have had for 8 years or more.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I got the stock PFs and they don't accept my VTS 18g basket as the PFs are rounded bottoms.

I've searched BB for the better (silver ended) PFs but they only sell the ones I have.

I'm using the stock baskets but the IMS one in the naked.


----------

